
Writing a Fast JSON Parser - naspeh
https://chadaustin.me/2017/05/writing-a-really-really-fast-json-parser/
======
geezerjay
Very interesting read. Sometimes it's hard to keep in mind that software
development can actually be a fun pastime.

------
naspeh
BTW: the two years old discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14421215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14421215)

with some comments from the author.

------
mjgoeke
(2017)

